# Official: We gonna get smoked by the Lakers come Tuesday Game Thread.



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Please, cut the bleeding, as we are going to be killed in this game.


Lakers- 104
Bulls- 82


Shaq scores 35 points and grabs 15 rebounds
Kobe goes off for 31 pts 8 rebounds 6 assits


Curry fouls out
Chandler plays horrible
Rose goes 6/23 and somehow ends up with 20
Jamal shows a bright spot, adding 14 points and 7 assists


Overall, we are going to lose thoroughly.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Bulls beat the Lakers twice last season, and the Lakers were pretty embarrassed by that. Shaq, Kobe and Co. think that the Bulls got the wrong impression of the Lakers. 

And yes, I think that the Bulls will definitely get smoked on Tuesday aswell.:yes:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Also, is our SL still going to be Curry/Chandler/Marshall/Rose/Crawford? Any word on that yet?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*who will be the first one*

that predicts eddie dominates shaq..
im waiting

madsen will shut down tyson
lakers by 30 in a  ..


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: who will be the first one*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> that predicts eddie dominates shaq..
> im waiting
> 
> ...



Thanks for your imput Grizzo.....:laugh:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Thanks Vintage.....


The Lakers board seems to think wer'e gonna get blown out too...
is that what yall think?

I think it will be a pretty competitive game, because Tyson will be hyped up this time around since his last performance wasn't that great.

One of my concerns is Kobe. Who is gonna stop this guy? That's gonna be the thorn in our butts. Did you see the way Maggette and Q murdered us?

I think we are going to surprise them and give them a good game, if not win.... and since it's the Lakers, we will get some SportsChannel highlight time.



:grinning:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: who will be the first one*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> that predicts eddie dominates shaq..
> im waiting



I already made this prediction in this thread:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21479


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Shaq is going to humiliate Curry. However, I think Tyson is going to have a hell of a game.

Would it be a bad idea to start Jay and Jamal, and then put Jamal on Kobe?!!


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Shaq, Kobe *and Co.*






:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I think at this point of the season the Bulls should just hope that their youngsters develop and learn how to play with each other and maybe get a few wins but the main point is to get a good draft back. I'm not saying to lose on purpose, but just losing is better then winning for the Bulls right now.

Lakers should win this game, but I have a feeling Tyson Chandler is going to have a good game with Eddy Curry taking up Shaq's time.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

It's hard to predict the Bulls. Who knows. We may destroy the Lakers. Shaq will have his hands full of Curry and Tyson. We may have to start Hassell instead of Marshall. We will have to have Hassell defending Kobe.


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Please, cut the bleeding, as we are going to be killed in this game.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you Vintage!
EXCEPT:
--Curry won't foul out...Cartright will sit him for the rest of the game after he's gotten his 5th foul.
--Chandler will get his boards & blocks...that's all from him.
--Rose will end up jacking up shots and somehow end up with his numbers.
--Jamal will be the only bright spot.

AND--KOBE might go 50 in this game, since he's got Jalen guarding him....Shaq might do the same with the very young Curry.

This is a SUICIDE!
We should just forfeit the game....bad hotel food or something!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> I think at this point of the season the Bulls should just hope that their youngsters develop and learn how to play with each other and maybe get a few wins but the main point is to get a good draft back. *I'm not saying to lose on purpose, but just losing is better then winning for the Bulls right now.*
> 
> Lakers should win this game, but I have a feeling Tyson Chandler is going to have a good game with Eddy Curry taking up Shaq's time.


Nonsense....:laugh:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I guess I'll be the oddball and predict a win.

Bulls 101-Lakers 98

We beat a better lakers team last year with less talent....


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> I guess I'll be the oddball and predict a win.
> 
> Bulls 101-Lakers 98
> ...


I will go with you. We are a young team. It's hard to predict. Curry may get a few fouls on Shaq too.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm no longer predicting any Bulls games... they always end up bad. 

Curry will have another good offensive night but will get embarrassed by Shaq on the defensive end. Tyson gets a double-double (who can't against the likes of Horry and Walker?  ) but won't have much of a impact on the game.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

THE key to this one will be getting Curry involved early...

This means he needs to run up the floor get his position and have the ball fed in QUICKLY! Make Shaq be on the defensive... and Curry can't come weak either!

If Curry could get two quick fouls on Shaquille in the first couple of min, then he will be on the bench and suddenly things look a whole lot more doable.

:sigh:


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

Williams and Crawford have to hit their shots, espeically against the likes of Derek Fisher lol.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: who will be the first one*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your imput Grizzo.....:laugh:


LOL:laugh:


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official: We gonna get smoked by the Lakers come Tuesday Game Thread.*



> Originally posted by <b>PrimeTime</b>!
> AND--KOBE might go 50 in this game, since he's got Jalen guarding him....Shaq might do the same with the very young Curry.
> This is a SUICIDE!
> We should just forfeit the game....bad hotel food or something!


In my opinion Kobe will make against Rose at least 60…


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

This is the first time Curry gets to face Shaq for real. He's been waiting for this. Regardless of how bad Shaq abuses him it should be exciting.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Is Rose really that bad on D? 

Kobe will be huge, Tyson will be huge!

Lakers will win though.

Bryant 32 points, 12 boards, 8 assists
Chandler 18 points, 17 rebounds, 3 blocks


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: who will be the first one*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> that predicts eddie dominates shaq..
> im waiting
> 
> ...


Who is this Shaq fellow of whom you speak? 


And BTW the only Eddie on the Bulls roster is on the injured list...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry will go on a temporary weight-gain and will not budge against Shaq. Both will have foul trouble, with Shaq getting 18 and 11 and Curry getting 20 and 6. Chandler has a big game with 22 and 15, but forgets that some power forwards actually shoot the three, and Horry makes the game-winner.

Lakers 88
Bulls 87


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*A BIG learning experience....*



> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> I think at this point of the season the Bulls should just hope that their youngsters develop and learn how to play with each other and maybe get a few wins but the main point is to get a good draft back. I'm not saying to lose on purpose, but just losing is better then winning for the Bulls right now.
> 
> Lakers should win this game, but I have a feeling Tyson Chandler is going to have a good game with Eddy Curry taking up Shaq's time.


for Curry, Chandler, Williams and Crawford. Rose is too stuck on his ball hoggin' ways to learn anything else.

Key to the game will be if Shaq gets in foul trouble, we could win this game. IF he does not get into foul trouble, fo'git aboud' it. IF Bagapuke is in the game, shaq will not get into foul trouble and will likely beat the living crap outta him!!:laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Are we playing at the UC? We have maybe a 40% chance of winning if we're playing at the UC... we have about a 10% chance of winning if we're at Staples...


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Official: We gonna get smoked by the Lakers come Tuesday Game Thread.*



> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> 
> 
> In my opinion Kobe will make against Rose at least 60…


:laugh: Bill Cartwright(referring to Kobe): "... we feel Jalen can guard him." :laugh:


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Why don't the Bull play JC on Kobe? He's going to transform into a 2 next season right? Why wait?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Kobe might threaten Wilt's scoring record if we put JC on him for this game tonight. Honestly Crawford may be transformed into a SG this summer but not until he is ready for it which certainly is not now especially against Kobe.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It may a good time to show Crawford how far he reaklly has to go to play SG.

If he thinks he's ready to play it now, give him a taste against the best and then say.........We wanted you to taste what it will be like at SG. Go and do these things (development wise) and you can be our SG for yeaars to come.

Let him get humbled and motivated.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

You guys lack normal Bulls optimism. Because Curry makes Shaq play on defense, unlike every other single center in the league, Shaq has a less than stellar game as he is gassed. Jalen performs fine on Kobe because he'll work as hard as he can not to look like an idiot. If all else fails we'll end up doubling Kobe. Curry and Chandler will have monster games... Shaq is good, but he is playing at 50% and will get tired quickly if you keep going at him. Jamal should have a pretty good game and so should Jay... Derek Fisher makes Jay look like he's the biggest PG in the game.

You all forget we are Laker killers. Last year if we had magically made it to the Finals we were the only team in the league with a legitimate shot of beating the Lakers because we went 2-0 against them. Neither Shaq nor Kobe ever have really great games against us.

Bulls 99
Lakers 94


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> It may a good time to show Crawford how far he reaklly has to go to play SG.
> 
> If he thinks he's ready to play it now, give him a taste against the best and then say.........We wanted you to taste what it will be like at SG. Go and do these things (development wise) and you can be our SG for yeaars to come.
> ...


The suggestion was to probe the confidence level of Bull fans about this latest project. 

I like your take on it. Let JC AND the coaches see what he can/can't do. If it's too pathetic then it's better to find out sooner than later. Since he's not going to start there, I'd still like to see him get some minutes at the 2. 

Right now I see JC as the 3rd guard in a 3 guard rotation who spends time at the 1 & 2. I'd like to get a true 2 that the opposition had to respect.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> I'm no longer predicting any Bulls games... they always end up bad.
> 
> Curry will have another good offensive night but will get embarrassed by Shaq on the defensive end. Tyson gets a double-double (who can't against the likes of Horry and Walker?  ) but won't have much of a impact on the game.



yep, whenever i try to predict a bulls game they always seem to dissapoint me. :upset:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I also expect Chandler flagrant fouling Shaq real hard tonight.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> You guys lack normal Bulls optimism. Because Curry makes Shaq play on defense, unlike every other single center in the league, Shaq has a less than stellar game as he is gassed. Jalen performs fine on Kobe because he'll work as hard as he can not to look like an idiot. If all else fails we'll end up doubling Kobe. Curry and Chandler will have monster games... Shaq is good, but he is playing at 50% and will get tired quickly if you keep going at him. Jamal should have a pretty good game and so should Jay... Derek Fisher makes Jay look like he's the biggest PG in the game.
> 
> You all forget we are Laker killers. Last year if we had magically made it to the Finals we were the only team in the league with a legitimate shot of beating the Lakers because we went 2-0 against them. Neither Shaq nor Kobe ever have really great games against us.
> ...



but those guys are gone now, greg anthony, ron mercer, ron artest, charles oakley and brad miller.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> I also expect Chandler flagrant fouling Shaq real hard tonight.


Why doesn't Cartwright send Dolly in on that mission?

How about this:

Shaq backs Dolly down in the low post. Dolly bear hugs him from behind and nibbles on his ear lobe. Shaq explodes and breaks the embrace and face of Dolly. Shaq and Dolly launched from the game. EC & TC clean up. A win for the Bull!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

My Bold Predicitons for Tonight

1. Shaq will stare down Eddy once and not receive a technical.

2. At some point in the game Rick Fox will act as if he's the reason for the 3 championships. The UC will laugh at him.

3. Kobe will receive cheers from the UC cheap seats prompting Lizzy to cuss at the TV in such a fashion that a sailor would blush.

4. Rose will complain to the officials. (this I do not back down from. It will happen)

5. A streaker will race across the court during half-time. To the delight of the women in attendance this streaker will actually be really, really hot looking.

6. Benny the Bull will be the only thing on the court with a bigger *** than Shaq.

7. Grizzoistight will camp out on this thread talking about how much the Bulls suck and how it's typical for the Lakers to have such a big lead that Kobe will not play in the 4th and McGrady will pull farther ahead in the scoring race. 

8. The Luvabulls, although not as famous as their laker counterparts the Laker Girls, can drink them under the table and are more fun at parties.

9. I'll be watcing the game surrounded by Lakerfans who apparantly think Kobe is the only guy in the league who can make a wide open dunk. (I'm judging this by the vigor of their post open dunk celebratory cheers.)

10. Lakers win. :sour:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> but those guys are gone now, greg anthony, ron mercer, ron artest, charles oakley and brad miller.


Don't worry, Oakley, Mercer, and Anthony were useless. Brad Miller was huge in pissing off Shaq, but Artest held Kobe to a pedestrian 33 or something like that (this was last year when Kobe was a 20 something point guy) so I think we're better than we were last year. We will win!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> 5. A streaker will race across the court during half-time. To the delight of the women in attendance this streaker will actually be really, really hot looking.


And then Terrible Terry Tate will come and give the streak a blind-side tackle.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Here is to a fast start for the Bulls!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Madsen is in the starting line-up?:laugh: Go Tyson:laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Here is to a fast start for the Bulls!!!



About as fast as Aaron Gibson's 40 time.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> About as fast as Aaron Gibson's 40 time.




:laugh:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*key matchup*

mad dog vs tyson

damn nice move eddie thats the last one all game


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Curry scores on Shaq :yes:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*can we trade fisher*

for crawford..
the lakers need craw badly..
that was a nice couple buckets by jalen..
mad dog needs to use the tanning bed


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*where are all the bulls fans??*

yall might wanna play defense on kobe by the way


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Bulls out to good start*

hmmm. poor defense though.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: where are all the bulls fans??*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> yall might wanna play defense on kobe by the way




Right here...........Gimme 10 min. I gotta write a paper for my AP Gov class.......


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Overall, not nearly as gruesome as it could be.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*this is the best ive seen yall look all year*

tyson needs to learn how to shoot the 15 ft jumper 
everyone backs way off of him
yall are making fox look like a super star
over all though its been a good start..
i doubt the bulls can keep up this hot shooting 
but well see


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Ummm*

Curry has 2 fouls blount in.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Crawford is frikkin tearin it up!!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, he's hot right now...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So far so good. Bulls played very well in the first quarter. Need to cut back on the t/o.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Uhh....who is guarding fox???


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I think this marks*

the first time we played Curry and Chandler together in a quarter and didnt get blown out.



Best quarter of the year by far. Crawford with 12 points!!! in the quarter.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess a 10 point lead is too much, Bill gets Hassell, Jay and Baxter in the game to compliment Rose. Cart's rotations blow bulls


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I dont want to jinx us, but I predicted a blowout(Lakers win). Whenever I predict a Bulls win, we lose.............


Hm..................


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

omg.. kareem welcome to the NBA. (Jay spun him like a top)


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls are playing great. Curry and Chandler are better match for Shaq then I thought. Curry msucles him out of the way and Chandler stands by on the weak side. 

Kobe had some nice jumpers in the 2nd so far!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

how old is Shaq BTW?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I think he just turned 31


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I just got my answer, thanks.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Ok who the hell*

are these guys and where did the real bulls go?:upset:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Blount, Hassell, Jay, hoiberg and Baxter, now there's a great mix of players


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

I predict a blowout lakers aint ****ing with the bulls in chicago


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We are shooting 60% from the field*

IS this Heaven??? Somebody Wake me Up. If we win grizzo never post here again.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal Crawford is having a nice night.

I do have to say that was a nice jumper by Blount, does he do that often?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Just hope we don't go from sugar to sh*t in the second half.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Jamal Crawford is having a nice night.
> 
> I do have to say that was a nice jumper by Blount, does he do that often?


NO. In fact, I hate when he shoots period.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay Will hit a jump shot too....a rarity!!!

Nice to see Eddy takin it to Shaq.... man its nice


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> I do have to say that was a nice jumper by Blount, does he do that often?


No, never. But god knows wtf has happened to the bulls. Never seen their offense look so well this season. Hope it continues.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*that was tight how curry had shaq pinned*

on the blocks
it looks like curry is a lot more developed than tyson..
tyson has shown me no range on his jumper .. or really no moves at all..
yall have a gazillion power forwards on the roster..
tell hoiberg to keep that **** out of shaqs house


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Dear Trenton Hassell*

Please stop shooting...



THanks



The Krakken


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*one thing about this game..*

is that yall are gonna piss shaq off:upset: :upset: 
and when hes mad...thats when hell start bringing the funk...

by the way kobe needs to quit settling for the jumper even though its a thing of beauty


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Curry vs. Shaq,*

a passing of the gauntlet or sign of things to come maybe ina year or two.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*kobes 14*

have to be the quietest 14 all year.. in such short time..

here comes mad dog.. time for the 20 -0 run for the lakers

some one wake up eddy!!
i think he has 13 shaq has 8 woah!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Curry is taking it to shaq. Oh MY*

GOD. This may be the happiest day of my life.... hmmm maybe not but definitely in the top 10.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Both of our points are playin well... me likey!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Awesome game to watch so far....

Eddy working Shaq on O

Both PGs playing well

Even Blount hit a few jumpers


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i know this has nothing to do with anything*

but the ucon girls lost!!
what a shocker


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Dude, I'm not watching the game, so can someone tell me what the hell is going on? I can't imagine that we'd be playing this good, or the Lakers this bad. Anyone have any explanations?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I gotta say: Eddy, lately, youve been on a tear. Keep it up. Fricken great to have you on our team :yes:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Lakers are making some nice plays but the Bulls keep stayen ahead. :upset:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Grizzo*

WTF to who? By how much. I hate UCONN girls but damn. They should not lose to anybody. Even tennesse is not that good this year. They will probably win the next 100.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*oh my god that was sick*

what a move by kobe!!
give him some love bulls fans
curry just learned u cant take it at shaq everytime


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*they lost to nova by 4*

i thought theyd break uclas record..
i mean tarausi is the only senior i think
oh well girls basketball sucks


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Too many stupid jump shots


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I think I died and went to heaven

Jalen is 5/10 3/3 3 Pt
Crawford 5/6 1/1 3 Pt

Curry 13 points, Marshall 7/5 


Can it be? We have solid inside game and outside shooting


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jay played some very good minutes but Jamal who was also hot in the 1st quarter sat for almost the entire 2nd quarter. I don't a believe a team can be successful when you alternate point guards in such a manner.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We have scored 60 points*

this half OH MY GOD!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal comes back in w/ 2:20

10 unanswered from Lakers


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: We have scored 60 points*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> this half OH MY GOD!



35 in 1st Q!!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Didnt close out the half too well.*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> I think I died and went to heaven
> 
> Jalen is 5/10 3/3 3 Pt
> ...


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Is this game the passing of the torch from the king, Shaq, to hs heir, Eddy?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*congratulations guys*

but i was not impressed at all with tyson this half
was he even playing??
oh well.. when rose is hot.. and jwill isnt throwing it into the 8th row yall are a respectable team :clap: 
oh well yall will need to package fizer and jwill and your lotto pick to move up to get carmelo or bron..
u saw what happened to crawford he was hot.. then cartwright froze him on the bench


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

keep updating guys... 

we're the best b-ball fan in the world


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

10-0 run to end the half, but the Bulls ARE winning by 7. Nothing to complain about, especially if the official thread is named what it's named!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> yall are a respectable team


Wow, this must mean that we're _really_ looking impressive!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Let's hope Cartwright knows what to do to keep up the lead.. and know how to close out the game.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Here we go again*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Jamal comes back in w/ 2:20
> 
> 10 unanswered from Lakers


same ol same ol.



Vintage I think we msut both be in heaven. Is that Wilt and Len Bias over there?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

damn we were ahead by 17... we fell apart in that last 2 min... oh well we're still up by 7... Eddy is looking great VS Shaq


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

18 in the first half for Kobe AND Rick. Shaq hasn't gotten started yet, but he will. Lakers end the half on a 10-0 run. Lakers will come back, for sure.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

WHY, WHY, WHY...does rick fox kill us every time we play the lakers?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Who's supposed to guarding him?!?!?!?


Bulls finished the half kinda weak but if they start the 2nd half like they did the first (pounding the ball down low), they can win this game!!!
(If cartwrong doesn't screw it up like the f_ing embarassment that he is!)

:upset:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow, this has been great so far except the way we ended the half. Curry has played SHaq very well. I loved the way he challenged Shaq dead on and got stuffed. I just hope that doesnt make him hesitant the rest of the game. Curry has guarded Shaq well and he has been pretty much non existant when Tyson comes to help him out. Both currys fouls have been ticky tack. 

Crawford was hot in the 1st and when he came out of the game Jwill did a great job. But when Crawford game back in it looked like his rhythm was out of sync and the team suffered. I hate to say it but unless Jamal can be the starting SG next year then one of em has to go.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I refuse to belive Cartwright is*

as incompetent as that. If the players listen they shoulddo exactly what got them here in the first place and we will 120-106:grinning:


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

grizzo is complimenting da bulls, OMG wait let me check....yup hell has just froze over


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> damn we were ahead by 17... we fell apart in that last 2 min... oh well we're still up by 7... Eddy is looking great VS Shaq


You should close out quarters. Cartwright's rotations have more to do with game time and not offensive flow. Keeping a point guard out for almost an entire quarter then inserting him in last two minutes leeds to 10-0 runs....


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This is a pretty high scoring game!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*it was only the firsthalf*

im gonna go study some chemistry.. and when i come back well see if the comments are so positive..

by the way someone wake up jalen!!

that was great to see the big hurt hittin those bombs in spring training hes my fav player.. chi town u got to love him!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: it was only the firsthalf*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> im gonna go study some chemistry.. and when i come back well see if the comments are so positive..
> 
> by the way someone wake up jalen!!
> ...



Nope, I hate him with a passion! :upset: :devil:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Once again, the Bulls have surprised everyone by giving the Lakers a run for their money. The Lakers were playing very badly until that 10-0 to end the half. And, the Bulls were plkaying with intensity and knocking down their shots.

Hopefully, for the Lakers, Shaq can wake up, score and play some D.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> This is a pretty high scoring game!




Yeah, that means if Jalen & Jamal are hitting on those long range shots, we could put up a buck and a quarter against the defending world champs. That would be a serous boost to the team's confidence. 


But if they aren't hitting......



well, have you seen "The Titanic"?


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Me too- I've always hated Frank.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> give him some love bulls fans


You ever see my "Give Kobe his props" thread on the NBA forum, Grizzo?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Me too- I've always hated Frank.



LOL- I wasnt paying attention. I thought he meant Jalen. I didnt see "the Big Hurt" part.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Interesting stat*

We out fouled the Lakers 12-5 in the first half. Hmmm. Refs, Refs, Refs in the NBA they suck.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

get chandler involved, please.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*OOOPS!!!!!!!!*

We forgot about the 25 - 30 ticky-tack fouls Kobe & Shaq is going to get this half!





:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Curry first basket of the half


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Curry has 3 fouls*

What does big Bill do? I say play Dalibor!!!!:yes:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

curry's alot like brand was his rookie year...strong post moves but no left hand.

*Wait 'til Eddy develops a left hand!*


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Mark Madsen is amazing, did you see him gun it up the floor with the ball? That was awesome.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The More I watch Kobe the more I am convinced*

he is not the next MJ but simply Dominique Wilkins playing with a dominant post player.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: The More I watch Kobe the more I am convinced*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> he is not the next MJ but simply Dominique Wilkins playing with a dominant post player.



Great, with a post like that Grizzo will be coming back :laugh:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Bill please call a timeout now. Marshall*

is getting his *** handed to him by fox. We are too worried about shaq.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We have 8fts they have 19 something tells*

me the disparity will become even larger. :no:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Kobe Bryant getting his calls. I wish our team would get those kind of BS calls.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

And here comes the Laker comeback. Adios Bulls. Good job of fighting, but its gonna be over soon.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Curry got 18 while Shaq 10


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Curry with a big followup dunk...*

We are playing like veterans. Everytime they challenge we respond. That speaks tons about mental fortitiude. I hope we can continue to improve.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*yea dominique*

could use his left like that??
tyson cant get involved he has no offensive skillz.. 
anyways i hate to say it but eddy is prob. the fourth best center in the east ( i know thats not sayin much) but im really impressed.. id take big z brad miller and ratliff.. but eddy is the truth!! 
im not sold on tyson i think madsen has more offesnive ability than him..
oh well rose is a good passer and ball handler u can see why he wanted to play pg for the pacers..
kobe is about to take over.. and theres nothing yall can do to stop him


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: yea dominique*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> could use his left like that??
> tyson cant get involved he has no offensive skillz..
> anyways i hate to say it but eddy is prob. the fourth best center in the east ( i know thats not sayin much) but im really impressed.. id take big z brad miller and ratliff.. but eddy is the truth!!
> ...


When our team is clicking, like it is for the most part tonite, we dont need Chandler to score. Plain and simple. We do need him when Curry has an offnite.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I cant wait till shaqs knees give out*

and they willm they cannot support that weight and constant pounding. His knees wills start to swell soon, and he will be unable to walk and he will retire unless he loses weight.


Then Kobe will be shown for the fraud he is: Dominique Wilkins.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

why cant we play this intense all the time?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*****!!*

kobe has a chance to poster tyson and misses :upset: :upset: 
then rose hits his 214214 three of the game 
wheres the liquor??


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Boy if Curry would play with this aggression every game ?
I have never watched Eddy play with this type of emotion.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I HATE Jalen Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

what a move by Curry!!!!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

BABY SHAQ!!!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Shaq might want to think about not paying so much attention to Yao and start thinking about EC as well.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

HOLY HELL THAT WAS A GREAT DUNK BY CURRY!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry has great hands.... that ball he got from Rose was low. He was able to handle it and slam it!!

Chandler would've lost it, IMO... but CURRY is TEARIN IT UP!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

WHAT did he do? What did he DO?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*this is utter pandemonium*

i havent seen people this excited since they beat cleveland.. and thought that it was a step towards the playoffs
um the bulls are 10 -12 from three!!
wTF is happening


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I HATE Jalen Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :upset:



ME 2 :upset: :upset: :upset: :devil: :devil:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*good job tyson*

u can dunk!! big deal!!! it was a great look by jamal.. so u should thank him instead of thinkin your a bad *** for dunking 

face by kobe thats all i have to say


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> WHAT did he do? What did he DO?


Curry got a low pass around the free throw lline, took one dribble, traveled(non call) and then slammed a nasty dunk on Shaq.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Lost along this is Jays performance:

6 points
4 assists
4 rebounds
9 minutes
3/4 FG


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Boy if Curry would play with this aggression every game ?
> I have never watched Eddy play with this type of emotion.


It helps to actually get a change like he has the past several games.

All I can say is I told you so... 2 summers ago, I told you so.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*jamal is amazing!!*

his vision
his perfect jumper!!
his length
his low dribbling.. 
his athletic ability
woah!!
this kid is the truth!!
krause get rid of jay will while you still can get something


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: jamal is amazing!!*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> his vision
> his perfect jumper!!
> his length
> ...



<------------Look at my avatar. I dont want to see Jay gone.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*haha good move jalen*

learn how to use your right hand bud :laugh:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Rose got his 4th foul...YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by L.O.B!
> 
> Curry got a low pass around the free throw lline, took one dribble, traveled(non call) and then slammed a nasty dunk on Shaq.


Shaq never travels in the low-post :laugh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice brain fart by Jalen. Dribbling into a double team of Bryant and Shaq then he does his famous "pouting" foul. Is he really the guy you want leading the kids?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq never travels in the low-post :laugh:


Well, Curry got the last laugh :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq never travels in the low-post :laugh:



Um, he is a Bulls fan.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Nice brain fart by Jalen. Dribbling into a double team of Bryant and Shaq then he does his famous "pouting" foul. Is he really the guy you want leading the kids?


he should have called a TO... at least that turnover only cost us 1 pt


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls better not pull a Dallas....

Is Blount, Baxter, Jay Will coming in? Along with HOiberg?

If soooo.... TROUBLE!!!!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Cartwright just sent Rose a clear message by benching him on the final possession of the 3rd quarter.

*IT'S ABOUT TIME!!!* 

It's time Jalen starts to share the ball when he's double teamed.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Nice brain fart by Jalen. Dribbling into a double team of Bryant and Shaq then he does his famous "pouting" foul. Is he really the guy you want leading the kids?


Of course. Someone has to take a stand for the team!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

how come the nba courtside live stops?

what's the real score now?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq never travels in the low-post :laugh:


rawse. Don't get me wrong, in a league that caters to flash over calling travelling or other rules, it was a damn good dunk.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Trent hit a J!

Kobe looked amazed. HAHA


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Score please...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm not a Bulls fan, but Rose and Curry are both on my fantasy team.

Curry:
8/13 FG
4/6 FT
6 RBS
20 PTS

Shaq:
3/10 FG
4/6 FT
8 RBS
10 PTS

Shaq's getting embarrassed by the new breed of centers :laugh: 

That would be great in the post-game conference, Curry says "I will make Shaq retire!" referencing The Big Weasel's claim that he made Smits, Sabonis, Olajuwon, Robinson, etc retire.

*baits the Laker fans*


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Trent hit a J!
> 
> Kobe looked amazed. HAHA


I imagine he made his best scooby doo impression....;D


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Williams, Hassell, Hoiberg, Blount and Chandler...

*WTF IS THIS???* 

Williams had better shoot his a$$ off with this group!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*by the way*

i know curry is playin a hell of a game
but hes not shutting down shaq..
they are playing zone.. and everytime he touches it tyson drops down and one of the guards drops down also.. thats why fox has all those 3s also
shaq is bein tripple teamed 
am i right??


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Grizzo*

I have been saying the same thing about JC , there is not a player in this league that can do what he does with the ball, and shoot as well at his height. I am greedu so I want him and Jay, in the backcourt, I like rose but if we can trade him for a Maggette or a defensive sf that can put 15 a night i WILL DO IT GLADLY!!!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*yes i just turned it back on!!*

i was watchin meet my folks
then i saw my boy pargo drillin a jumper
this kid can shoot the rock..
i have to cheer for my sec boys


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

WHATS THE SCORE??????????????


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*L.O.B*

Sorry for the misunderstanding. Don't mind me, I'm a fly on the wall -- fan of neither team. I'm just enjoying Curry dominate Shaq


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

man oh man this lineup we have on the court sucks...

Chandler
Hoiberg
Hassell
Williams
Blount


ouch... put Jamal, Curry and Rose back in there Bill


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> WHATS THE SCORE??????????????


95-81 Bulls


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

woo, finally.. thanks for the score twinkie...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> man oh man this lineup we have on the court sucks...
> 
> Chandler
> ...


We all know how much you hate jay, but please...we are winning...so give it a rest for one night dude...


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*whats more suprising*

(1) uconn girls lost
(2) the grizzlies have won 4 in a row and have yall next ..
(3) curry is outscoring shaq

??


by the way im def, not surpised to see the only points tyson has are off dunks.. hes def. no kg or tim duncan hes like a taller ben wallace


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Bulls 95
Lakers 81


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford ends the third on a great note. i think we*

can score 110 + this game but first we must play d if the lakers rally, I will shoot every single one of the bulls players exceptf JC, EC, TC, and JW.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Looks like I will be starting tomorrow's game thread........


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I've played w/ better lineups at the YMCA.

NIce job JAY!!!!

Jay, Trent, Fred, Blount, TC






VD


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

100 points- Free tacos for all!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*who would win in a foul shooting contest*

jay or shaq??
ill take shaq as long as the times he goes across the line count!!

where is kobe and shaq ugh!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Grizzo lets see*

We have a Young Shaq and a Tall Ben Wallace any way you look at it this frontcourt could someday rival the Celtics. No promises just speculation.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: whats more suprising*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> by the way im def, not surpised to see the only points tyson has are off dunks.. hes def. no kg or tim duncan hes like a taller ben wallace



I keep repeating this, you keep ignoring it........Ill try it once again.

When our team clicks, like it is tonite, we dont need Chandler to score. He can score, as he put up 21 points(?) against Rasheed Wallace. He can score. He doesnt have a great J, but its slowly starting to come around. Hes capable of hitting 10-15' shots, but not a real high clip yet.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*oh man*

theres been a devean geroge sighting..
him and kobe are the future of the team.. send us fizer, your draft pick and crawford and well send u shaqs bad toe and fisher


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The luck ran out.


Bulls 100
Lakes 88

6:30 to go

put in some talent BIll


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: who would win in a foul shooting contest*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> jay or shaq??
> ill take shaq as long as the times he goes across the line count!!
> 
> where is kobe and shaq ugh!!


They are getting their arse handed to them in chicago...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Can it be done? Make your predictions. Will the Lakers come back. It is looking doubtful because the Lakers have no go to guys in right now, but they are on a small run.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I think it's time to get Jamal and Jalen into the game


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

With Shaq and Kobe out are the Lakers conceding defeat?

The lead is down to only 12 now.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*sorry vintage*

i just dont like it when he yells.. im sure he has a little jumper but he doesnt even look at the basket when he gets the ball


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Grizzo didn't you say the bulls belonged in a different league because they suck??? Wasn't it you that said that???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

PUT CURRY BACK IN!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Williams playing exceptionally well.*

Maybe this two pg thing can work.... NAH. But great game now dont choke. Run the clock down on every possession and get the best shot possible.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: sorry vintage*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i just dont like it when he yells.. im sure he has a little jumper but he doesnt even look at the basket when he gets the ball


He is more of an emotional player than Curry. Chandler gets excited, which is a good thing most of the time.

Rose with 5


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*theres still time left...*

ok but if corie blount is gonna hit jumpers and leave his arm up all the way down the court we might as well just give up..
by the way dominique never had that jumper kobe has.. straight in tysons grill..
does anyone have any acutane to send tyson by the way??


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WHY THE F IS CURRY STILL OUT!!!? We got no post player in.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*good job tyson*

sweet move there buddy..


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

there is no reason Curry shouldn't be out on the floor right now


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Did I just see an isolation for Blount? 
Get Jamal and Curry back in this game. If their your starters get gim in there to regain rythmn.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*how many pts does curry have??*

should jamal be in now or jay??


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: good job tyson*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> sweet move there buddy..


What happened? If this is sarcasm, Im gonna reach out from my computer and slap you silly.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Chandler's back to the basket moves are...*BRUTAL!!!*


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Mark my words, I am personally going to fly to Chicago and kick Coach Cartwrong's behind if the Bulls end up losing this game because he doesn't have enough sense to put Crawford and Curry back in the game. His incompetence irritates me so much!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by grizzoistight!
> i just dont like it when he yells.. im sure he has a little jumper but he doesnt even look at the basket when he gets the ball


You have some guys on your OWN team, Grizzo, that have worse attitude problems than Chandler.

Want me to name one or two?

"I just don't like it when he yells."? 

For someone who calls nearly everyone who doesn't have a bronze idol of Kobe a hater, you hate just as much as anyone else.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I can hear a storm brewing*

it is like the tide on the Atlantic Ocean. Starting slowly at first slowly building up till it is crashing against the rocks like a thunderclap that would scare the Greek Gods. Destroying everything in it path showing no mercy on the once great or highly overrated. What is this storm you ask? My friend it is the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Cartwright is a damn idiot. Curry has a good game... what does he do? Sits him the whole 4th!!! 

Bulls only up by 10!!!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: how many pts does curry have??*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> should jamal be in now or jay??


That's the problem with having two starter quality pg's. Neither one of them gets the minutes they need to find their rhythem.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Mark my words, I am personally going to fly to Chicago and kick Coach Cartwrong's behind if the Bulls end up losing this game because he doesn't have enough sense to put Crawford and Curry back in the game. His incompetence irritates me so much!


Is Jwill's game the problem??


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Last time I posted this, we upped the lead........so here it goes.


WE ARE GOING TO LOSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*where is eddy*

hes havin a career game and he is on the bench 
i cant believe that shot by kobe holy ****!! 
that was amazing
give him props


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I turned my head away for one second and he hit that. I missed it


:upset:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

God, please kick BC's *** and wake him up so he put Curry back into the game


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Is Jwill's game the problem??


It's not so much Jay's game. It's the fact that the decided to make Jamal the starting point guard. They should allow the starting point guard to play unless he's winded, in foul trouble or gettiing torched on defense.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: where is eddy*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> hes havin a career game and he is on the bench
> i cant believe that shot by kobe holy ****!!
> that was amazing
> give him props


almost as good as dominique back in the day


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

that was a nice shot. 

Good shot by Rose and big t/o by LA. We still have control of the game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Not seeing Curry in there is really pissing the hell out of me :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> God, please kick BC's *** and wake him up so he put Curry back into the game



By now he's cold as ice........


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*um*

eddie has 20 points in only 23 minutes
your coach is dumb!!!!!


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Unless Curry's near death, Blount has no business being on the floor right now!

Curry's post offense keep the Lakkers honest on D. Without the inside game the Lakers will trap like mad on the perimeter and count on Shaq to pick up anyone who gets through.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: um*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> your coach is dumb!!!!!




Alright, who clued him in?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Wow...*

First time I've seen a Bulls game this year. I've read all this stuff on Cartwright being a horrible coach, etc etc etc. Is every game like this? Where has Curry been all quarter? 

My fantasy team would like Rose and Curry in the game, Bill...and you're only up by 9.

Damn...he really IS the worst coach in the NBA.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not so much Jay's game. It's the fact that the decided to make Jamal the starting point guard. They should allow the starting point guard to play unless he's winded, in foul trouble or gettiing torched on defense.


If that's the case, then I definitely think we should trade Jay....

Is he gonna bite us in the *** one day?

Yup, but if that is the direction this organization has decided to go, then lets go there...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Unless Curry broke his finger earlier in this game, there is no reason for playing Blount in his place.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Wow...*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> First time I've seen a Bulls game this year. I've read all this stuff on Cartwright being a horrible coach, etc etc etc. Is every game like this? Where has Curry been all quarter?
> 
> My fantasy team would like Rose and Curry in the game, Bill...and you're only up by 9.
> ...



Hard to say.......He hasn't been fired, so I doubt he's the worst..........but currently..........dunno


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> big t/o by LA. We still have control of the game.


Yea...Kobe ran straight into Horry. Grr


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

FT shooting contest..........one that we cannot win. I see it forcoming.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*jamal is unbel.*

damnit!!
kobe was about to poster tyson and all of his zits!!
thats why hes first team all defense ladies and gentlemen
if only kobe could make a damn foul shot tonight


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Come to think of it...*

Keith Smart and Terry Stotts are probably worse.

Anyone else?

God, he's totally incompetant. At least he got a clue and put in Rose.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

That should have been a flagrant on TC!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Did anyone think that*

Cartwright is perhaps sacrificing O because Curry still is not a great rebounder and in close games like this you want to shorten the possession of your opponent and hold thme to fewer second shot oppertunities.


Or perhaps Curry is done. He May be done for the game. His tank may be spent.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*im done posting in here for today*

it was a good game
i enjoyed bickering with yall!!!
big time win for yall.. 
if someone finds some cartwrongs quotes about not playin curry please pm them to me 
good game!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> FT shooting contest..........one that we cannot win. I see it forcoming.


i dunno . . . rose drills them pretty well.

We might be ok as long as jwill doesn't take any.

I get the feeling Cartwrong is doing everything possible not to win this game:upset:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Probably BC's is actually in love with Blount


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BTW: Grizzo, my friend, why aren't you helping to keep the Lakers game thread going. Its knda dead in the water. We got this one covered, really.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I GET TO START THE NEXT GAME THREAD!!!!!!!! WOOHOOOOOO!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

DONYELL IS A STUD!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I think Kobe is trying to get*

payback for the way TC *****slapped him last year.:grinning:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> BTW: Grizzo, my friend, why aren't you helping to keep the Lakers game thread going. Its knda dead in the water. We got this one covered, really.


Well, probably he doesn't have much to say in that thread... :grinning:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Even though we're going to win this game, really what's going on with Blount being in there? It must for defense because it isn't for development. Cartwright is sending a horrible message to Curry.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Blount had a couple of big shots this quarter...

If Curry stays on the bench, then I'm right on with my stats for him!!!!!!

20 points, 6 rebounds


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is why Curry hasn't reach 30 pts yet. Cartwright's *** won't let him. :upset:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This is a great board. I have never seen so much posts in a game thread. The Bulls board has a good group of fans.

Good game Chicago!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*thats one ugly bobblehead..*

i came in here cuz yall know basketball and its fun talkin with yall!!
oh well im out

i thought yall retired that great song.. after jordan retired..


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Rose blocked Kobe :laugh:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Cartwright is a [edited TB#1]


----------



## JSUTiger#28 (Feb 27, 2003)

*The future is looking bright*

The Lakers, have no excuse for losing this game, last year, when they were swept by the bulls, ok they didn't have "the big daddy"...That was then this is now...They have ''the daddy'' and he was like a 75 year old man tryin' to give himself a raise the natural way....just ain't doing anything.

The bulls 3pt shooting tontie would rival that of any past championship team...was truely something magical to see...yet at the same time it's like guess when will the ground hog see his shadow...

Eddie Curry broke out the KY jelly and made shaq his...I'll stop forgot this is a PG -13 board  but you get the idea

Kobe did his thing as aways

J. Rose like him or not simply did the damn thing...D wise outta a 10 I'll give him a 7......behind the arc he was like a assassin people them off one by one, if I am not mistaken set or tied a clubhouse record

All this goes to show is half faith in the "not so baby bulls" cause once they learn how to win, you can beat your life noone will come to the UC thinking ok guys easy win.

They might not be raging, but tonite from behind that arc their shooting was cajun(sorry had to do it).


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I doubt that Curry has spent all his tank.

He still young, in a game like this with that kind of game he has been playing.. he's probably pumped up to show everybody what he can do... offensively and defensively...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Crawford with the three!!!!!!

To rub it in...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> This is a great board. I have never seen so much posts in a game thread. The Bulls board has a good group of fans.
> 
> Good game Chicago!


absolutely..you guys are awesome...thanks for being such great fans of the game.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

...and Crawford nails a three to top it all off!

NICE NO ONE GOT INJURED SO I WILL BE ABLE TO WATCH MY LAKERS PLAY MY PISTONS IN DETROIT TOMMOROW....LIVE!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Rick Fox fouls Marshall when the game is clearly out of reach- what a girl!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

WOW!!!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*Oh my god..*

I never thought id see the bulls runnin up the score on the lakers 

JAMAL IS THE TRUTH


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That was damn satisfying!

Better to lose to the Clippers and beat the Lakers than vice versa.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Looks like Jamal is really our PG of the future. hmm.. for once JK could be right


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Curry has struggled*

with stamina all season. I love the Bulls!!!


Grizzoistight!!! Do you like Jamal as much as you like Kobe, I will trade them straight up?? What about it?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> that predicts eddie dominates shaq..
> im waiting
> 
> ...





> Who is this Shaq fellow of whom you speak?



 :yes:     :laugh:

WHATZUP Grizzo, my man?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Great win... Jamal for Prez 

I would have liked to seen Curry get some more PT in the 2nd half but he showed his stuff..


very satisfying win


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

what a GREAT win for the bulls. the two points came through in their starting and backup roles and the towers more than held their own against shaq.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Very nice.... 3-0 against the Lakers...

Hope we can pull off a win against the Grizz manana.

Is that a home or away game? 

Speakin of away, maybe next year will be the year we will finally win some away games. We have 20 wins at home this year.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

And the bridge has been demolished, that is, if you kept it on WGN long enough.

This is the kind of game that puts me to tears. This was not the Lakers of the first half of the season. I think it comes to show that if the Bulls can somehow find the motivation to play hard every game, they can be one of the greatest in the history of the league.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Grizzo you wont be back for a few weeks*

, months, years right? After All we did just win!!! 



If somebody would have told me the Bulls win by 17 against the Lakers. I would have laughed my *** off and walked away.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> That was damn satisfying!
> 
> Better to lose to the Clippers and beat the Lakers than vice versa.


hmmm.... that is satisfying.

anyway, looking at the stats, and reading all the comments on this thread...

it's games like these that really make you believe! it's a rough and bumpy road ahead -- but we have REASON to believe it's not in vain. there is a light at the end of the tunnell!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*That is a*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



classic. 


Have you seen me?













Last seen being taken to the cleaners in Chicago by a 20 year old black males by the name of Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. The two are believed to be armed and dangerous. If you see them please do not apprach. Call the basketball police immediately and run to safety.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Curry will go on a temporary weight-gain and will not budge against Shaq. Both will have foul trouble, with Shaq getting 18 and 11 and Curry getting 20 and 6.


Tonight:
Shaq: 13 points, 10 rebounds.
Eddy: 20 points, 6 rebounds.

1 out of 2 ain't bad, I guess.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

This was the best game of the season as far as personal excitement goes.
Curry dominated Shaq. Well maybe not quite but he played him well on D and Tyson helped him out alot and made it difficult to get Shaq the ball. I think that might be why the Lakers hit so many threes, the bulls were putting forth alot of effort on making sure Shaq couldnt get the ball.

I keep rooting for Jay to do well and wanna see him play but you cant deny what crawford is doing. 

I was screaming at Cartwright through my tv to put eddy in the 4th. Why the hell didnt Curry play at all in the 4th, he only had 3 fouls and didnt let Shaq do whatever he wanted.

Jay played well when he was in there except for that stretch in the 4th where the bulls couldnt get anything done offensively but that isnt his fault. That had to be the least talented group of guys bunched around him in the nba. They had Williams, Hassell, Hoiberg, Chandler, and Blount. Williams was the only guy who couldnt handle the ball out of that bunch. Tmac and Kobe are the only guys who could play well surrounded by that supporting cast.

This was a great win and hopefully gives the bullies alot of confidence going into next season.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

*Shootout!*

The Bill "Hoss" Cartwright led Bull trample the Big Chief Triangle led Laker! Again!


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

and if not for BC's obsession with corey blount, eddy could have had an even better game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> forth alot of effort on making sure Shaq couldnt get the ball.
> 
> I keep rooting for Jay to do well and wanna see him play but you cant deny what crawford is doing.
> ...


I now feel that Jay should be traded. If we are committed to Jamal, and this PG situation is in fact settled, then let Jay go somewhere else, cause he isn't gonna be happy here as a backup for long...and I speak as a JAY SUPPORTER....


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> I now feel that Jay should be traded. If we are committed to Jamal, and this PG situation is in fact settled, then let Jay go somewhere else, cause he isn't gonna be happy here as a backup for long...and I speak as a JAY SUPPORTER....


I dont want him to go though, because I just bought his jersey:sigh:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ideally, Jay/Jamal could become a Bibby/Bobby.


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

I have no problems with Bill's rotation tonight, they have to catch a plane and head to Memphis in a few hours and face the Grizz tomorrow night. No one on that club can handle Curry, giving him a brief respite before dominating tomorrow is fine with me. Then he has a day off to figure out Ming and Duncan.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: That is a*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Nice Win Tonight, fellas....*

Way to put the Lakers in their place!!!

I was way more interested in this game than I was in the first half of my Blazers game. 

Congratulations!


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> I keep rooting for Jay to do well and wanna see him play but you cant deny what crawford is doing.


Yeah I agree, hell I pull for Williams every game (especially over Crawford) -- but god damn if Crawford can put up consistant peformances like the one he had tonight you'd almost "have to" consider if not put Williams on the trading block after this season. I also concur with the fact that if Crawford is the starting PG -- based on my impression of Williams he willn't be happy in the role of coming off the bench -- thus he could become a cancer for the team (which some might say he already is). Either way great win for the Bulls tonight. Hell what a great night in the NBA, tons of competitive-close games.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Ideally, Jay/Jamal could become a Bibby/Bobby.


One of them is gonna have to accept being a backup. I doubt it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Crawford played a phenomenal game tonight, but Williams played well too.

Both played great.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Jay or Jamal will be the player who picks up the pieces in case the other PG falters during a game.


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

In regards to Williams and Crawford being a Bibby/Jackson type duo, -- I doubt unless the Bulls are winning consistantly as the Kings are that this will ever work. When you're winning in the fashion they do everything seems good and nobody complains, but in our case (with the losing and etc) -- there is tons of finger pointing, bad attitudes, and especially because of our youth - too many people trying to step up and take charge (thus worrying about things like playing time, number of touches...etc). But hell we should worry about this at a later time, lets just be happy that we stomped LA tonight.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> I think Jay or Jamal will be the player who picks up the pieces in case the other PG falters during a game.


Ideally that would be the case, but again....someone is gonna have to accept playing >20 minutes a game FULL TIME........I doubt it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

To all those idiot Kobe/Jordan comparing lovers, Jordan would not choke and turn over the ball so much against an under 500 team in the fourth, The Lakers are nothing without Oneal, Kobe sucked he could not even stop rose from scoring. But iam so pissed that BC did not wanna play Eddy when he was having a great game against one of the greatest centers of all time! why was Blunt in there???!!!! I also loved the energy that Jay showed off the bench, he showed great speed and he took it to the hole, i would love to see Craw and Williams on the same court for a whole game. What is it about the Bulls that they can beat good teams but lose to bad teams!!? Man for a minute there Kobe looked like rose in the 4rth complaining to the refs. But can someone tell me why Curry was being held on the bench after putting up such a great defensive game against shaq?


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

In hindsight id say it was probably best Curry got to rest in the fourth, because (as a previous poster mentioned) he has to back it up tomorrow night against the Grizzlies. I was abusing BC in the fouth with th line-up he had out there as well, but Curry could do some major damage to the Grizzlies tomorrow night.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

For some bad reason i feal the bulls might lose to the GRizz tommorow. the bulls have that going on they beat a good team then lose to a bad one.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> For some bad reason i feal the bulls might lose to the GRizz tommorow. the bulls have that going on they beat a good team then lose to a bad one.


I think they thought they were going to beat the clips a few days ago... hopefully they learned their lesson not to take teams lightly


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I had to stop posting I was so excited watching the game. What a great performance by any number of our players. Currys game was great. Crawford really, really, impressed me. I'd like to see him work on a jump shot instead of using that floater all the time. Of course the floater worked just fine tonight.


Overall, one of the best Bulls games I've seen in along time.



:cheers: :fire: :rofl:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yeah the Grizz do not have much but Jason williams and Pau
but pau can be very dangerous for the fact that he is gonna draw Tyson away from the basket with his ability to take the long shot and make it.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

The title needs to be changed.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Folks, WE CANNOT TRADE JC!!! let me repeat this...WE CANNOT TRADE JC!!!
I always knew JC will be a good player, and this is the reason I'm always afraid during the trade deadline. If the Bulls want to keep Jalen, they have to keep Jamal. You can tell the 2 of them trust each other on O.Maybe there will come a time when Jalen starts to trust JWill, as he did OK tonight as well but there's already a chemistry w/ Jalen and Jaml.
My props for this EXCELLENT VICTORY! Eddy Curry has arrived Chicago!!! Man that game was unreal. Stopping Shaq! Tyson played great help defnse! the 3 pointers from Jalen, Jamal,Donyell!
The only part I was cringing at was when Corrie Blount remained on the floor, I was so irritated w/ the inability for Cartwright to switch his players from offense to defense. Blount was there for D. but I think Eddy held his own against Shaq and should of gotten valuable experience late in the game. Eddy was a MONSTER again!!! 
Yeah, I'm gonna sleep well tonight!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> You guys lack normal Bulls optimism. Because Curry makes Shaq play on defense, unlike every other single center in the league, Shaq has a less than stellar game as he is gassed. Jalen performs fine on Kobe because he'll work as hard as he can not to look like an idiot. If all else fails we'll end up doubling Kobe. Curry and Chandler will have monster games... Shaq is good, but he is playing at 50% and will get tired quickly if you keep going at him. Jamal should have a pretty good game and so should Jay... Derek Fisher makes Jay look like he's the biggest PG in the game.


HELLO EVERYONE

THIS IS MY I TOLD YOU SO DANCE

:bbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana: 

I TOLD YOU SO I TOLD YOU SO, IM THE ONE WHO TOLD YOU SO I TOLD YOU SO I TOLD YOU SO, IM THE ONE WHO TOLD YOU SO

Don't EVER EVER EVER doubt our Baby Bulls! I'm going to get in line to buy my 2003-2004 Finals tickets right now at the United Center!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Nice Win Tonight, fellas....*



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Way to put the Lakers in their place!!!
> 
> I was way more interested in this game than I was in the first half of my Blazers game.
> ...


wow. thats nice to hear!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

First of all, let me start off by saying that we should change the title of this thread! Maybe some of the fans here need to start getting more confident and excited about our Bulls here and we’ll start winning games. We destroyed the Lakers and Eddy Curry obviously dominated Shaq and didn’t look much of a “Baby Shaq” during the matchup.

Tyson Chandler, Jamal Crawford and Jalen Rose all had good performances. This is proof that if all of our players can come together and perform as a team because we all know they are wonderful individual players but team-work is something we have yet to see consistently from our squad and against the Lakers we finally turned our potential into reality. I’ve got a new level of expectations for the Bulls now; I doubt that we can always put up big games like this but still we know for sure that we are a team filled with young, fresh talent!


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

Eddy left the game on a good note. 

Great job to Bill Cart for showing him how he needs to play in this league and make the best of his minutes.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> Eddy left the game on a good note.
> 
> Great job to Bill Cart for showing him how he needs to play in this league and make the best of his minutes.


Are there no _recent_ threads that interest you?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Are there no _recent_ threads that interest you?


Nater, he is fairy new to the board. I guess he is seeing what he missed.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> Eddy left the game on a good note.
> 
> Great job to Bill Cart for showing him how he needs to play in this league and make the best of his minutes.


On 5-1? 

:jawdrop:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> On 5-1?
> ...


I just got here and I was looking for this thread because I think about this game often:
for one Bulls is my favorite team.
Kings is my second favorite team so it is obvious I hate the Lakers.

and I had to respond because I didn't like The B.C. disses.

He obviously mocks a little of Phil Schemata!


----------

